# Minor Mouth Rot Treatment



## Denali (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi guys! It's been a successful awakening for my 21-year old tortoise, and he's active and moving. Though he has drunken water since his awakening 3 days ago, he has yet to eat. However, I've noticed he has a minor case of mouth rot. It's just simply a white cheesy substance around his mouth, but not inside. His tongue and inside mouth is OK, and it's only around the edges. I was wondering if I could use salt and hydrogen peroxide to treat it, as it is minor and only started a few days ago.


----------



## wellington (Mar 16, 2016)

Please post a picture so we can be sure it is rot. @Yvonne G migh be able to help you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2016)

I've never actually had to treat mouth rot (Stomatitis), but I always refer folks to this site:

*http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/commondisease.html#Stomatitis

Stomatitis:* If caught early, swab mouth twice daily with diluted Nolvasan or povidone-iodine (Betadine liquid). Severe infections need urgent veterinary treatment. Regular beak maintenance is important to prevent stomatitis. Some forms are caused by a herpes-group virus. Mixed colonies are much more at risk than small same-species groups maintained in isolation. Treatment is prolonged and often the prognosis is poor.


----------

